# Scotland 2013!!!



## elly

To anyone who would like to come to the home of the Golden Retriever and start saving for their 2013 holiday...here is a wonderful trip and a chance to see many beautiful Goldens at the same time too! What a perfect combination! :smooch:

GRCS Guisachan Gathering 2013


----------



## annef

We will be there - God willing!! Accommodation booked Last gathering was so much fun. It is also the 100th anniversary of the start of the Golden Retriever Club in the UK and there are several events going on at Cirencester the previous week. Annef


----------



## elly

annef said:


> We will be there - God willing!! Accommodation booked Last gathering was so much fun. It is also the 100th anniversary of the start of the Golden Retriever Club in the UK and there are several events going on at Cirencester the previous week. Annef


 
Wow Anne, thank you for that...well there you go...now you have all the news...so all our freinds from across the pond, around it and beyond and yonder..you can do England And Scotland...the UK club celebrations and some sightseeing one week followed by the Scottish Club and some sightseeing the 2nd week...we cant offer you much more than that eh!!! Maybe Harry will get married and we can squeeze in a Royal wedding too...I will have a word


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am hopefully attending, with a group of like-minded people  I just have to save up enough money


----------



## magiclover

It would give me a good excuse to come back to my second "home"!


----------



## elly

This is looking exciting already! More please! :artydude


----------



## annef

There are 2 championship shows at Cirencester, an international working test and an interclub working test and that is as far as I know at present. I hope that maybe we could all try and meet up. Annef


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Are you still saving? Save! Save! Save! Save your pennies to go!:


----------



## Judi

elly said:


> To anyone who would like to come to the home of the Golden Retriever and start saving for their 2013 holiday...here is a wonderful trip and a chance to see many beautiful Goldens at the same time too! What a perfect combination! :smooch:
> 
> GRCS Guisachan Gathering 2013


That sounds really nice. Please remind us when it comes closer to the date.
How do the Goldens generally feel about bagpipes?


----------



## Yarra girl

I can feel a calling - my Dad's family are from Fort William ........... 
Have saved to my favourites page and will let the idea sit a bit
Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## annef

There is a new webpgae with all the details for Cirencester on as well Have been trying to post a link but with no success. Confirmed 2 championship shows Interclub working tests, international working test, reception, dinner dance, world conference, stalls and information of history of the breed.
Anyone needing any help with information please feel free to pm me. Should be a fantastic week if you include Scotland. Annef


----------



## Dallas Gold

I mentioned this to the hubby. Both of us would like to visit Scotland. Maybe it will work out for us to visit during this event!


----------



## elly

Dallas Gold said:


> I mentioned this to the hubby. Both of us would like to visit Scotland. Maybe it will work out for us to visit during this event!


Sounds perfect timing and at a great time of the year as Scotland can be sooo cold, its a beautiful part to go to too in your travels! Hope you make it! Its an event that wont ever be the same again as its such a big anniverasary!


----------



## elly

Judi said:


> That sounds really nice. Please remind us when it comes closer to the date.
> How do the Goldens generally feel about bagpipes?


I will definately try but my mind is like a sieve...can you save the page in your favourites as a reminder too maybe...just in case! I dont know how Goldens feel about bagpipes in fact...maybe they are like humans...you either love them or you hate them!!! Ooops! Sorry Scotland!:uhoh:


----------



## elly

magiclover said:


> It would give me a good excuse to come back to my second "home"!


E.T says 'Go home'!!!! We will be waiting for you!!!!


----------



## elly

Yarra girl said:


> I can feel a calling - my Dad's family are from Fort William ...........
> Have saved to my favourites page and will let the idea sit a bit
> Thanks for letting us know!


 
Fabulous,..consider yourself called!!! Your family awaits! :smooch: You're welcome, spread the word!


----------



## Judi

elly said:


> I will definately try but my mind is like a sieve...can you save the page in your favourites as a reminder too maybe...just in case! I dont know how Goldens feel about bagpipes in fact...maybe they are like humans...you either love them or you hate them!!! Ooops! Sorry Scotland!:uhoh:


I don't know how to save the page in my favorites.
I would think that the Goldens can hear the bagpipes better than we can.
I really don't love them. When I was in Scotland, I felt like they were following me all over.


----------



## elly

Judi said:


> I don't know how to save the page in my favorites.
> I would think that the Goldens can hear the bagpipes better than we can.
> I really don't love them. When I was in Scotland, I felt like they were following me all over.


I'm not sure what browser you use but if you have 'favourites' in the top left hand corner of the scotland page you click on it and it will say 'add to favourites' and you click on that and a box appears showing the name of the scotland page with an 'add' button and you click the 'add' button.
Otherwise try rightclicking the page and see if a menu comes up with 'add to my favourites' comes up and if so then click on that?

I havent been to Scotland yet so I dont know what bagpipes there sounds like, I have only heard them here in England played in bands etc, what you describe sounds eery! :uhoh:


----------



## mist

created an event on FB just so i don't lose the link 

Log In | Facebook


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

It's drawing near, and would love to know if anyone from the States are going.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I've always wanted to go to Scotland, and DH did tell me to plan a vacation....hhhmmm


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

My hubby is up for it too! I am trying to decide which event would be more worth it to go to: 

The Golden Retriever Club Centenary Celebration at Cirencester July 12-15
or
GRCS Guisachan Gathering 2013 July 16-19

My hubby and adore Goldens, but having never been to Scotland or England, we would want to spend time doing other things too! So going to both isn't going to happen.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm thinking the GRCS July 16-19 because it's near Edinburgh and Glasgow and that's where my ancestors are from.


----------



## swishywagga

If you come over Joyce, we live only 90 mins from Glasgow! Shame you can't bring Bentley and Ky. Barnaby and all of us would love to meet you all!. What chaos that would be.


----------

